# National Plumbing Code of Canada PDF file needed



## weiguo

Much appreciated!:thumbup:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

weiguo said:


> Much appreciated!:thumbup:


 Are you a Plumber ?


----------



## plbgbiz

weiguo said:


> Much appreciated!:thumbup:


Just remember the PZ is free and you really do get your money's worth. :laughing:


----------



## Otgonbagana

Hello, National Plumbing Code of Canada PDF file needed. Regards,


----------



## grandpa

If they gave those away free, that would put several union printers out of work!!!!!


----------



## wundumguy

It's not that expensive...just buy one. I got a bunch of my stuff scanned to pdf so I can store everything on my laptop. If you take a code book to Staples, they'll scan to pdf for $4.00.


----------



## Catlin987987

you can buy it in pdf format


----------



## Alexander79

*plumbing code book pdf 2010*

Hey guys 
I need Plumbing code book pdf 2010 for the read seal exam anyone can help me?
thanks


----------



## Gargalaxy

Alexander79 said:


> Hey guys
> I need Plumbing code book pdf 2010 for the read seal exam anyone can help me?
> thanks


At the flea market is free without intro :yes:


----------



## Alexander79

Gargalaxy said:


> At the flea market is free without intro :yes:


 Thanks Bro


----------



## plbgbiz

The PlumbingZone is not a vehicle for illegally distributing copyrighted materials. 

You should consider buying your code books, like the rest of us did.


----------

